# Homegroup / (VPN)



## 403phaze (May 31, 2013)

I created a post completely irreverent to this stating how the Homegroup for my windows 7 Desktop was not working properly, 

" http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/vpn-pptp-help-802961.html#post4933569 "

I have HG set up over my network at home, the Desktop (win7) being the "main link" as in I have my External storage devices attached there so I can access files (vpn) whenever im at school or out and about.

anyways, I have filed (pitures/video/documents) on it that I dont want everyone else being able to access so i was setting up "sharing"

on the desktop I am able to see everyone over the network, and not the HG, I dont have the option of sharing to individual members but just Everyone, Nobody, Homegroup, or Specific, when i click specific "Everyone, nobody, Homegroup" pops up again

from the other members of the home group (2 Laptops running win 8) I am able to see Everyone who's part of the HG (except desktop), and can see everyone over the network, and share filed TO that individual.

main question is, Why is it that I have HG set up over the 3 computers, but can only see the and share files, pictures, documents.... on the laptops and see the desktop over the network and on the Desktop, can see everyone over the network, but cant see anyone over the "HG"

Will attach pictures..


----------

